# $9.99 Router Bits



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Pricecutter is having their $9.99 bit sale again. Their bits are very good quality. But more impressive is their service. I ordered a few thursday morning before leaving for work,they arrived today saturday(Ohio to California). And I only pay for standard shipping cause I'm cheap. http://pricecutter.com/category.asp_Q_c_E_243816_A_c2c_E_sc_A_$9.99+Bit+Sale


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh nice!


----------

